# Quintessential English weekend - wilding



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thursday: Disembarked BF 'La Normandie' at 1845(15 mins. early) at Portsmouth. 25 min drive to Hamble River, park at free station CP, surrounded by trees and very quiet trains.


Friday: Try to shop Winchester, abandon. Head of to park, slght misunderstanding re 'Private' position of signs but allowed to stay.


Saturday: Awake early, so off to New Forest to show to Basia. Good walk and boar, ponies, cattle but no deer, but Basia very enamoured. Move on to village East of Winchester which is in 'park4night', but just as parking. Excellent free parking on gravel suggested by a Frenchman.


Sat./Sun. We are here for 2 nights. The village is typically English, good 'Free House' pub, 12C church, thatched houses, plus Georgian/Victorian.


We ate at the pub on Sat evening - v.g., then heard they do Roast Beef Lunch on Sunday.


We walked around the village and environs - also typically English.



It was Basia's first typical Roast Beef - it was superb: two huge slices of excellent and thickly sliced beef, 'correct' yorkshire pudding, crispy roast potatoes and steamed mange-tout, beans etc. That was for £12.95 but we splashed out on wine!


I am now typing this in the tree-surrounded CP with not a sound.


All wildcamping - can be done even in England.



SERENDIPITY


Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Geoff!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Darn it. We are off to Northumberland or I'd have motored across to meet up with you both again.

Enjoy the great weather, British architecture, roast beef, and warm beer with twigs floating in it.

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you float up here ,maybe on route to the lakes

You are more than welcome 

I know Basia doesn’t like dogs in the home

But it’s big enough

And this hound from hell

Will have her sorted in 5 minutes 

Ask Daves wife, Lesley 

Sealed signed and delivered within 5 minutes 

I see her now

He is not allowed indoors 

And he’s walking with her into the kitchen

Eye contact as she melted 

She was his

Or he was hers 

Not sure which 

The result was 

Well what was the result Dave 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And there I was thinking this backwater of Normandy was quiet until last night.!!

Ray.


----------

